# What do people think of Seabreeze kayaks



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thining of bidding on one. Is it a good idea?

Wondering about speed, tracking etc.

If you've tried one, would be gratful for your comments.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I've got one. Its a lovely little yak. 
Lots of speed, tracks well, I also have a pacer which is the same size, the seabreeze feels more stable and faster than the pacer.


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I love mine and use it heaps.
I do leave it in the garage and take the hobie out into the deep blue. 
Has its limitations, but for the price I believe mine was great value


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I really appreciate it.

Missed out on the one I was looking at - but perhaps should add the Seabreeze to my list of possibilities.

Thanks again!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't think much of them. I just sold mine, for $351 on Ebay and only paid $399 brand new :shock: . You would be much better to wait for a Espri to come along.


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ouch! The one I was looking at on Ebay just sold for $411!!

Maybe you're right ... a nemo or Espri is what I'm really after ... just getting impatient. It's not easy being a cheapskate!

What don't you like about the Seabeeze, Arwetheryet?


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Mate if you really want one go to the factory on the gold coast and pick one up,that's your cheapest option for a new one.
Clarkey


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

jp1 said:


> Ouch! The one I was looking at on Ebay just sold for $411!!
> 
> Maybe you're right ... a nemo or Espri is what I'm really after ... just getting impatient. It's not easy being a cheapskate!
> 
> What don't you like about the Seabeeze, Arwetheryet?


Mate I bought it for the kids, but its designed for an adult. It has a large keel and if your under a certain weight it will rock from side to side on the keel, also it is very wide and the sides are high making it difficult for kids to paddle. Wasn't too bad for me to paddle, but as a fishing platform its very limited.
There are much better kayaks around. Have a look at some of the local kayak stores up your way and do more research. Be patient and you'll get a good kayak to begin with and you'll enjoy your kayak fishing experience much more. Be wary of Ebay, some stuff is cheap other stuff is over priced.......again do your research.


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm a bit confused ... do I listen the "valued member" and "veteran member" who like it, or the "legendary member" who doesn't? 
:lol:

Can't see where you would buy one of these new ... seems they're not made anymore and secondhand seem to sell between $300 ns $500.


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

you have opinions from yay right thru to nay. Now you better go plonk your backside into a espri, and a sea breeze/pacer or even an emotion, each can be found cheap enough if you look hard. Personal preference, I chose the sea breeze over an espri because it was way cheaper and its small enough to drag up and down rocks and stuff, but you have a daylite for that. Might be better to wait until you have saved a few more $$$ and get a more serious kayak you won't think about upgrading for a while.


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Woops ... that should have been "elite" member, not veteran - sorry Feral.

Just reading through again, I hope that last comment didn't come across as smart-alec .... can't edit it now. I was just having a quiet chuckle. I really appreciate everyone's comments and help on here.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

jp1 said:


> I'm a bit confused ... do I listen the "valued member" and "veteran member" who like it, or the "legendary member" who doesn't?
> :lol:
> 
> Can't see where you would buy one of these new ... seems they're not made anymore and secondhand seem to sell between $300 ns $500.


Mate have a look at SunCoast Kayaks at Caloundra and think the Sundance model was the Seabreeze.

Go and have a test paddle on any kayak you are interested on mate.


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Dodge, I'll get on to them and organise something.


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Just went and bought a factory-second Nemo with seat, paddle and paddle holder for $560 .... happy now


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey JP1 where did you pick this up if you don't mind me asking. I've got a buddy wo's looking at these and was quoted $800 but not a second. What was the flaw also buddy?
Cheers


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Plasman,

Got it at the Viking factory shop on Nicklin Way/ Main Drv, Kawana. Rang the factory and they had delivered half a dozen seconds to the shop on Friday. They've got more at the factory which they'll send to the shop when the others are gone. A guy is supposed to be picking up three today.

The guy at the shop was after $700 for factory second, but then the factory rang to tell them I was coing and he came back with $500 just for the kayak.

The damage is along the seem, where the could stuck to the kayak a bit. Nothing you'd ever notice but they can't ship it overseas. Comes with full 10-year warranty as normal. Hope that helps.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Sweet I'll pass this on thanks buddy. ;-)


----------

